# Lake Livingston Dam ?



## Fish On !! (Mar 27, 2011)

I was wandering if the white bass are biting because im planing on going this weekend and any information on what they are biting on would really be appreciated.:spineyes:


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

What the heck, no dam reports on fishing below the dam? Lake should be pretty full. I'm guessing if they're letting water out, the cats and maybe whites should be in there. My fav is the slew. Any water coming out of it? Come on guys, chime in, wanna take my son there and put him on some fast action!! He's never experienced the fast and furious white bite.


----------



## DUman08 (Mar 22, 2010)

Cats are the only thing biting down there.


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

they have finally quit pumping 30000 cfs out of it so you may have a chance depending on what this storm does.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

The flow is 5420 CFS as of Friday evening. It has been steady there for three day so it should be as good as it gets.
Remember the water is off color even below the dam.
Livingston is a yellowish tinge from the headwaters to the dam an from the surface to the bottom so the discharge is the same.
Cat should be good, stripers are scarce according to the TP&W harvest team and the whites might be hampered by the discolored water. I;ll bet the gou and gar are active.
This little rain tonight probably will delay any decrease in flow for a few days so this could be a good weekend.
Watch out for our zealous GW's. Remember the limits below the dam are different from the rest of Texas.


----------



## Fish On !! (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks alot for the info I really do appreciate it


----------



## jacen (Mar 29, 2012)

went thur and they were flushing out the tube millions of shad started feeding frenzy we caught cats gou and a few whites


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

jacen said:


> went thur and they were flushing out the tube millions of shad started feeding frenzy we caught cats gou and a few whites


AH..HA, That is where the 420 cfs is coming from. The TRA computer says 5420 cfs. I wondered how they could trim one of the big gates that close. Thanks for the info. This old dog learns a new trick nearly every day.


----------



## Deersteaks (Mar 30, 2010)

*Yes*

I went wednsday morning with my family. We caught enough catfish for several fish fry's and yes , the whites are starting to bite. The problem is, there is so much shad that the bite is slow, but is is on. They were caught on rattle traps and white and yellow jigs. Didn't see a single striper though, which I thought was strange, but thats fishing. Good luck.


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks for the info. Hate to spend the time and money making the trip unless there's some potential. Preeshate ya!!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Go now. The cats are biting! White bass good but no stripers but that could change any time. Shad every where.
I expect TRA to reduce the flow any time now. Monday for sure.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Went today with Lee and a couple of friends.
We did well on cat fish, a lot of them got by us though, they were tricky to hook.
We ended up with 27 to 30. A couple of white bass were caught on the shad, but mostly they drug the bait all around and were a pain.
The cold front had knocked their bite back pretty hard, but the cats were still frisky! 
Ours ranged from 2 pounds to 8 pounds, with a lot that were 3. just right!
jacen, the shad blocked out the sonar screen from where the platform boats are anchored to the wall with shad at the tube.
Lee threw the net once and was filled to brim with 3' shad.
We caught a few gizzard shad too.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Glad you got the chance to go Loy. I decided to do honey do's this weekend. I did boil some crawfish last night but they are still expensive. I wonder when the price might come down. These were swamp crawfish and came out just right. The swamp crawfish are better than the field farm ones.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Gofish2day said:


> Glad you got the chance to go Loy. I decided to do honey do's this weekend. I did boil some crawfish last night but they are still expensive. I wonder when the price might come down. These were swamp crawfish and came out just right. The swamp crawfish are better than the field farm ones.


I'll just bet those Honeydo's were a very strong request, from the Boss. LOL


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Dang, the dam sounds like it's going off... I better get my trailer finished & get down there!


----------



## redfishtonight (Jul 6, 2009)

*Bank fishing*

Can you catch anything from the bank or do you have to have a boat ?


----------



## droebuck (Oct 17, 2011)

You can fish off the east bank, but you still need a pass from Browders.


----------



## Deersteaks (Mar 30, 2010)

Hey Redfish, you can catch them from the bank but, as stated above, get your Browders pass before you go.Cast cut shad into the edge of the current and wait...some times its bait stealing whites and yellows, but sometimes...hang on. Some real nice cats are there waiting and they have a "Gimmi-it's mine attitude",so hang on to your pole.Good luck!


----------



## redfishtonight (Jul 6, 2009)

*Bank fishing*

Thanks for the tips guys. I appreciate them.


----------

